# NBA/NHL Conference Finals TV Schedule



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

CONFERENCE FINALS

NATIONAL BASKETBALL LEAGUE

SACRAMENTO VS. L.A. LAKERS (West Final) 

Game 1: LALakers at Sacramento Sun. 5/18, 6:30 p.m. NBC
Game 2: LALakers at Sacramento Mon. 5/20, 9:30 p.m. TNT, Sportsnet
Game 3: Sacramento at LALakers Fri. 5/24, 9 p.m. NBC
Game 4: Sacramento at LALakers Sun. 5/26, 5:30 p.m. NBC, CTV
Game 5*: LALakers at Sacramento Tue. 5/28, 9 p.m. NBC
Game 6*: Sacramento at LALakers Fri. 5/31, TBD NBC
Game 7*: LALakers at Sacramento Sun. 6/2, TBD NBC

NEW JERSEY VS. BOSTON (East Final) 

Game 1: Boston at New Jersey Sun. 5/19, 5:30 p.m. NBC, TSN
Game 2: Boston at New Jersey Tue. 5/21, 8:30 p.m. TNT, TSN
Game 3: New Jersey at Boston Sat. 5/25, 5:30 p.m. NBC
Game 4: New Jersey at Boston Mon. 5/27, 5:30 p.m. NBC
Game 5*: Boston at New Jersey Wed. 5/29, 9 p.m. NBC
Game 6*: New Jersey at Boston Fri. 5/31, TBD NBC
Game 7*: Boston at New Jersey Sun. 6/2, TBD NBC

NATIONAL HOCKEY LEAGUE

CAROLINA VS. TORONTO (East Final) 

Game 1: Toronto at Carolina Thu., 5/16 7 p.m. ESPN, CBC
Game 2: Toronto at Carolina Sun., 5/19 4 p.m. ESPN, CBC
Game 3: Carolina at Toronto Tue., 5/21 7 p.m. ESPN, CBC
Game 4: Carolina at Toronto Thu., 5/23 7 p.m. ESPN, CBC
Game 5*: Toronto at Carolina Sat., 5/25 7 p.m. ESPN, CBC
Game 6*: Carolina at Toronto Tue., 5/28 7 p.m. ESPN, CBC
Game 7*: Toronto at Carolina Thu., 5/30 7 p.m. ESPN, CBC

DETROIT VS. COLORADO (West Final) 

Game 1: Colorado at Detroit Sat., 5/18 3 p.m. ABC, CBC
Game 2: Colorado at Detroit Mon., 5/20 7 p.m. ESPN, CBC
Game 3: Detroit at Colorado Wed., 5/22 8 p.m. ESPN, CBC
Game 4: Detroit at Colorado Sat., 5/25 3 p.m. ABC, CBC
Game 5*: Colorado at Detroit Mon., 5/27 7 p.m. ESPN, CBC
Game 6*: Detroit at Colorado Wed., 5/29 8 p.m. ESPN, CBC
Game 7*: Colorado at Detroit Fri., 5/31 7 p.m. ESPN, CBC


All Times Eastern 
* - if necessary 
Canada: CBC, CTV, TSN, Sportsnet


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Charles Oliva _
> *CONFERENCE FINALS
> 
> NATIONAL BASKETBALL LEAGUE
> ...


Game 2 is the last game of the year on KCAL-9 for Lakers TV.


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Updated NBA TV listing for Canada.


----------

